# loss of sight angelfish



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Can angelfish lose their sight or any fish for that matter? I have one of my Kio angels for some reason misses the food unless it hits him on the way down. Right now he's paired off with a female blue who is eating just fine.
They both seem very healthy but I'm affraid to put them back into the main tank for fear of him not getting any food. Any suggestions from anybody?


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

happens with discus, i am pretty sure it is genetic. how long have you had the fish and was it normal before?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've had him about a year and he seemed normal and was a great eater, since I've tried him breeding this seems to have come on. It's like he can smell the foods and kind of moves around to find it when it's right there in front of him but he does not manage to get it. I put some sinking krill and he seemed to poke around on the bottom and got some I think. I'm just afraid in the big 110 tank with all the other fish that he won't get any food. I have a 46 bf with just smaller angels in it, should I try him in there? Any help on this would be appreciated. Cheers Laurie


----------

